# July 2019 SMF Challenge - Landscape/NOT Seascape Design



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2019)

Welcome to the July 2019 SMF Soap Challenge – Landscape-*NOT* Seascape Design. If you choose to participate, you will be creating at least one soap featuring a landscape design. I'm posting this a day early because I will not have time tomorrow to get it all together until (possibly late) tomorrow night. 

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules - scroll down to see the challenge specific rules)

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1.    To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2.    The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

3.    This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (conversation) to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's (conversations) when the voting begins.

4.    No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non-entry photos are very welcome and may be posted in this thread.

5.    You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So, if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

6.    Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced). ___________________________________________________________________

The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts, where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

The Entry thread will open on *July 20, 2019* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

The Entry thread will close on *July 26, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST* and the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. The voting survey will remain open until *July 29 at 11:59 CST* and the winner announced on *July 30, 2019*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We would love to see anything you have produced.

Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The July 2019 SMF Challenge is Landscape-NOT Seascape designs.

Rules for this month’s challenge:*

1. Create a soap featuring a landscape design. 

2. You may include a water element in your design, but *NO beach, ocean or seascape designs*. We’ll save those designs for a separate challenge possibility. For example, you may include a pond or stream in your design, but *not* a beach scene, sandy shoreline, waves, seashells or other ocean themed designs.

3. You may use any technique, any mold style and soap making method (CP, HP, M&P) you wish to create your soap. 

4. The landscape design *must be made entirely of soap*. You may use embeds within the soap to create your design, but painting a design with mica (or any other colorant) or stamping a design on the finished soap bar(s) is *not *allowed. The top can be decorated/embellished in any way.

Below are photos and links for examples and a couple of inspiration photos. A search on YouTube, Pinterest and Instagram will turn up many, many more.

The soap I made - a landscape design has been on my 'try this' list for a very long time. This was my first stab at it. It's okay for a first attempt, but I spent hours rolling those little soap dough 'wild flowers' so I'm posting it!






Videos:
Landscape soap by Camille Habawel
 

Landscape using the intaglio carving method by Kapia Mera


By Ann Marie Faiola (aka Soap Queen)


An abstract landscape design by Artrose Design Lab





By Barefoot Gypsy (I'm still obsessed with this one)





By MagiDo





Sculpted Layers technique by Soap City





A couple of inspiration photos:





I hope this is enough to get your creativity flowing! Have fun!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2019)

If you wish to sign up for the July challenge, please copy the list and paste it into your reply, adding your name.

1.


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2019)

Yay, dibbles!  I've wanted to try this again.  My previous attempts left something to be desired, but I just have never come back to it.

So.  

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2019)

@earlene You can do it!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 1, 2019)

An abstract landscape design by Artrose Design Lab
View attachment 40033



Oh. My. God.


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 1, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.


----------



## amd (Jul 1, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jul 1, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis 
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 1, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis 
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!


----------



## szaza (Jul 2, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis 
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 3, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis 
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, I have not had time to make soap since I signed up and I leave on my roadtrip day after tomorrow.  BUT I did come up with a plan.  I believe during my soap making lesson with my granddaughter prior to the soap seminar we are going to, I can make one small batch.  I definitely won't be making soap in Hawaii, but if I add an Intaglio component to it, I suppose I could bring along a couple of bars and a couple of carving tools and work on them now and again.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2019)

earlene said:


> Well, I have not had time to make soap since I signed up and I leave on my roadtrip day after tomorrow.  BUT I did come up with a plan.  I believe during my soap making lesson with my granddaughter prior to the soap seminar we are going to, I can make one small batch.  I definitely won't be making soap in Hawaii, but if I add an Intaglio component to it, I suppose I could bring along a couple of bars and a couple of carving tools and work on them now and again.


That's dedication!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 3, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis 
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2019)

KristaY said:


> 8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....


Yes, Sedona IS very inspirational!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 6, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis 
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...


----------



## Amy78130 (Jul 6, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 8, 2019)

Tonight was my only open window of time this month to give a landscape soap a go. I spent an hour sketching it out while looking at my inspiration photo, deciding on color blends, scent, etc, then prepping everything. In my head (and on paper) it looked good. This is one of those times the idea in my head did not translate to the soap batter. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a train wreck! Geez.... I had soap batter everywhere, used just about every spatula I own plus a dozen or so dixie cups. The clean up was loads of fun Sigh.... At least it smells good.....


----------



## Primrose (Jul 8, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!
11. Primrose - I have an idea, but time is limited


----------



## dibbles (Jul 8, 2019)

@KristaY hoping for a happy surprise when you cut!


----------



## szaza (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh @KristaY, those are such frustrating moments! But sometimes it turns out better than you expected [emoji6] I'm crossing my fingers for you hoping this is one of those times!


----------



## Nanette (Jul 8, 2019)

I will try outside of the actual entry....me being artistically  challenged. Looking forward to the beauty I am going to see from all of you!


----------



## Amy78130 (Jul 8, 2019)

KristaY said:


> Tonight was my only open window of time this month to give a landscape soap a go. I spent an hour sketching it out while looking at my inspiration photo, deciding on color blends, scent, etc, then prepping everything. In my head (and on paper) it looked good. This is one of those times the idea in my head did not translate to the soap batter. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a train wreck! Geez.... I had soap batter everywhere, used just about every spatula I own plus a dozen or so dixie cups. The clean up was loads of fun Sigh.... At least it smells good.....


Can't wait to see how it came out!!!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 9, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I will try outside of the actual entry....me being artistically  challenged. Looking forward to the beauty I am going to see from all of you!


I hope you do try - and please know this is a friendly competition, so consider joining 'officially'. If you don't want to enter a soap, I hope you will post a picture of what you make.


----------



## Amy78130 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I will try outside of the actual entry....me being artistically  challenged. Looking forward to the beauty I am going to see from all of you!





dibbles said:


> I hope you do try - and please know this is a friendly competition, so consider joining 'officially'. If you don't want to enter a soap, I hope you will post a picture of what you make.


Exactly! It's all in good fun, putting our skills to a little friendly competition. If you end up not entering anything, that's ok too! I just love seeing everyone's contributions and how this sparks everyone's creative energy! Such fun!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m working towards a soap worthy of this challenge and have three different soaps so far... (I had the time because I started at the tail end of my stay-cation).  It has been a very steep learning curve!  I had grand illusions that drove me to try the most challenging design first .  It’s not terrible, and I could’ve (should’ve) stopped there, but something is driving me on  to do a better job mastering some “basics”.

Some of the “simple” elements I was hoping to incorporate are turning out to be the most difficult.  I planned to make them by splitting out small portions of batter, coloring them and then bringing them to a lt-med trace.  Well, my stick blender is too big, the badger is too small and my arm muscles barely have the endurance for that plan. It didn’t help that the first recipe I used is the slowest one I have.  I thought that would give me more time to work.  Yep!  It took an entire day to build that soap while I waited forever for one part to set up before I could move on to the next part. And, I could have waited even longer if there had been enough hours in that day.  The story also has a part for the soap gremlins.   The recipe, which I’ve used many time before, turned kind of a light (very light) peachy brown as soon as I added the lye water.  That’s not good when part of the design calls for white soap!

I changed my design... I changed my recipe... still slow moving, but hopefully a little faster, but also prone false trace at room temp. I solved that problem by putting the “next” split of the batter into a warm water bath before I used it.  With the temperature issue under control, bringing the soap to the required level of trace was still a challenge for the second soap .  

And then there are the natural colorants.  Green is the most challenging, of course.  I could make a landscape without green, I suppose, but that’s not how the design went... and mixing naturals colorants to get a desired shade is not an exact science. Then there is the to gel or not to gel question.  

And then, if you have even read this far, you’re probably wondering why I’m not splitting the oils and the lye! That’s the third soap! It helps, but I still have the issue of bringing very small splits of soap to a firmer trace. I’m contemplating ways to tweak the recipe to make it faster, or, it may be time to step back from the mold... for a few days... maybe...

I wasn’t sure that I wanted to be in a challenge, but this is turning out to be a super learning experience!  I just need one more week of stay-cation!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 9, 2019)

One other thing that could be tried with a slow moving recipe is to use a slightly accelerating fragrance oil (or EO). You still don't want to use one that seizes. Split off and color the batter for one or all of the layers, then add the FO to the layer you are working on only. Pour before it gets too set. You can cover the mold once the layer is poured and sculpt/shape once it is thick enough. Then start with the next layer. 

For my example soap I used Aroma Therapy from Nurture Soap added only to the portion of the soap I was working with. It moved things along, but stayed pretty workable for a short window of time. It set up quickly once poured. My recipe was slow moving so the whole batch stayed fluid until it was portioned off.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 9, 2019)

Fantastic!  I will try that if I can get the FO in time. Thank you @dibbles !


----------



## dibbles (Jul 9, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Fantastic!  I will try that if I can get the FO in time. Thank you @dibbles !


Even adding a well behaved FO to only part of the batter at a time and blending or whisking it in may help move things along. If you have any clove EO, a few drops of that will also work- it doesn’t take much.


----------



## szaza (Jul 9, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Even adding a well behaved FO to only part of the batter at a time and blending or whisking it in may help move things along. If you have any clove EO, a few drops of that will also work- it doesn’t take much.


Cinnamon or ginger EO will speed things up as well[emoji6]


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 9, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Even adding a well behaved FO to only part of the batter at a time and blending or whisking it in may help move things along. If you have any clove EO, a few drops of that will also work- it doesn’t take much.





szaza said:


> Cinnamon or ginger EO will speed things up as well[emoji6]



I have ginger and clove EOs, so maybe I’m in business!  I’m also going to order the FO from Nuture.  The irony here is that when I took the plunge into FOs, I purposely researched them to make sure that I did not purchase any that caused acceleration .

And thanks for the help.  Much appreciated


----------



## scard (Jul 12, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!
11. Primrose - I have an idea, but time is limited
12. scard- Maybe I can get it made on time?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 13, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have ginger and clove EOs, so maybe I’m in business!  I’m also going to order the FO from Nuture.  The irony here is that when I took the plunge into FOs, I purposely researched them to make sure that I did not purchase any that caused acceleration .
> 
> And thanks for the help.  Much appreciated



I made landscape #4 yesterday.  With the clove and ginger EOs in hand, I decided to tackle a simplified version of my original design.  The EOs definitely helped speed things up, but I tend to soap in the “slow lane” and 9 hours elapsed before the loaf went into a warm oven.  That includes the time it took to get everything set up, get my colors ready, etc.  An upside of being so slow is that I now know that my lard based recipe can be brought to trace and layered after sitting around “chillin” at emulsion stage for an hour or two.  This morning is the exercise in patience.  My top layer is not as dark as I intended, but I peeked down the inside of the liner and can see some fairly bright colors.  If the greens hold, there’s hope...  

Now I can’t wait to see what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## szaza (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm so curious what you came up with @Mobjack Bay!
I haven't had time to soap since July started. I'm trying to clear my schedule for next weekend so I can do the design I intend. I want to try my hand at an inlaid soap design, but that's probably going to be a multi day project and I'm not sure if that's the best option timing-wise. Techniques involving carving soap seem to be my go-to if I want to do something fancy.. Can next month's challenge please be confetti soap? I still have a bunch of soap scraps stored in boxes waiting to be put in soap[emoji14]


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 13, 2019)

szaza said:


> I'm so curious what you came up with @Mobjack Bay!
> I haven't had time to soap since July started. I'm trying to clear my schedule for next weekend so I can do the design I intend. I want to try my hand at an inlaid soap design, but that's probably going to be a multi day project and I'm not sure if that's the best option timing-wise. Techniques involving carving soap seem to be my go-to if I want to do something fancy.. Can next month's challenge please be confetti soap? I still have a bunch of soap scraps stored in boxes waiting to be put in soap[emoji14]



Carvings and inlays sound good!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

It’s too early to share, but my soap has a lot of layers and many of them involve green .  I’ve been plugging away at getting my soap done because I’m going to be super busy at work for the next two weeks.  I just cut into landscape #4 and while it’s not a Van Gogh or a Wyeth, it’s definitely a step forward for me  and I’m happy with it.  There is one completely different kind of landscape soap I thought about making early on, and if I do get some time before the end of the competition, I may give it a try.  It’s a  modern design that I *think* I could pull it off relatively easily given what I’ve learned making the other four landscapes.  Soap mania


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jul 14, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!
11. Primrose - I have an idea, but time is limited
12. scard- Maybe I can get it made on time?
13.


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jul 14, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!
11. Primrose - I have an idea, but time is limited
12. scard- Maybe I can get it made on time?
13.Nanooo48 - this would be my first entry and I’m still a little confused and nervous lol. Don’t get mad at me if I mess up! Or forget!


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 14, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m working towards a soap worthy of this challenge and have three different soaps so far... (I had the time because I started at the tail end of my stay-cation).  It has been a very steep learning curve!  I had grand illusions that drove me to try the most challenging design first .  It’s not terrible, and I could’ve (should’ve) stopped there, but something is driving me on  to do a better job mastering some “basics”.
> 
> Some of the “simple” elements I was hoping to incorporate are turning out to be the most difficult.  I planned to make them by splitting out small portions of batter, coloring them and then bringing them to a lt-med trace.  Well, my stick blender is too big, the badger is too small and my arm muscles barely have the endurance for that plan. It didn’t help that the first recipe I used is the slowest one I have.  I thought that would give me more time to work.  Yep!  It took an entire day to build that soap while I waited forever for one part to set up before I could move on to the next part. And, I could have waited even longer if there had been enough hours in that day.  The story also has a part for the soap gremlins.   The recipe, which I’ve used many time before, turned kind of a light (very light) peachy brown as soon as I added the lye water.  That’s not good when part of the design calls for white soap!
> 
> ...


Wow, I’m impressed!


----------



## Nanette (Jul 14, 2019)

I can hardly wait to see the photos of everyones soap!


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 14, 2019)

Made mine just now!! Waiting for it to set so I can cut it is gonna be sooooooo difficult


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2019)

@Nanooo48 No worries - if you have any questions, just ask. Glad to see you trying your first challenge


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 14, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing everyone’s soaps!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 14, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> Made mine just now!! Waiting for it to set so I can cut it is gonna be sooooooo difficult


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 14, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


>


Yeah...I'm gonna be a dancing hippo for a while yet. The FO I used turned my batter to water - Lime Margarita from Bulk Apothecary. Smells AMAZING. My tallow recipe (which usually sets up on me lickety split) was still too soft to texture after I left it to set up while I showered. It's sleeping under a couple blankets now. I'm hoping it will be hard enough to cut at least a single bar in the morning before work!!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> I'm hoping it will be hard enough to cut at least a single bar in the morning before work!!


I hope it’s hard enough to cut it all. Because you know one bar leads to another...and another...


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 15, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I hope it’s hard enough to cut it all. Because you know one bar leads to another...and another...


Were you...in my soap lab this morning?? Watching me cut bar after bar after bar???? I couldn't stop myself!!! I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out and the SMELL....oh lord. Nothing makes you want tequila at 5am like a Lime Margarita-scented soap.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 15, 2019)

@steffamarie 
I know how it goes when I start cutting a loaf that I know I should let sit. Glad you are happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Rahmi (Jul 16, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!
11. Primrose - I have an idea, but time is limited
12. scard- Maybe I can get it made on time?
13.Nanooo48 - this would be my first entry and I’m still a little confused and nervous lol. Don’t get mad at me if I mess up! Or forget!
14. Rahmi - I've been wanting to try soapQueens' landscape so maybe this is the time. Planning to have tweaks too.  So exciting!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 16, 2019)

@Rahmi - Is this your first challenge? Good luck!


----------



## Rahmi (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes! Thanks


----------



## Amy78130 (Jul 19, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Carvings and inlays sound good!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.
> 
> It’s too early to share, but my soap has a lot of layers and many of them involve green .  I’ve been plugging away at getting my soap done because I’m going to be super busy at work for the next two weeks.  I just cut into landscape #4 and while it’s not a Van Gogh or a Wyeth, it’s definitely a step forward for me  and I’m happy with it.  There is one completely different kind of landscape soap I thought about making early on, and if I do get some time before the end of the competition, I may give it a try.  It’s a  modern design that I *think* I could pull it off relatively easily given what I’ve learned making the other four landscapes.  Soap mania


I also can't wait to see what you came up with!!! Please share the ones that don't wind up competing!! I love these challenges!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2019)

The entry thread is now open:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...ry-thread-landscape-not-seascape-soaps.75801/

Good luck everyone!


----------



## szaza (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh... I hope I carve quick enough! 
I'm in the carving stage of my first try and my second try is in the mold (got some inspiration while the fist one was gelling, so I figured I'd try a second time). 
I had a friend helping me with the second one.. is that a disqualification for entering that soap, since I didn't do it all by myself?


----------



## earlene (Jul 20, 2019)

earlene said:


> Well, I have not had time to make soap since I signed up and I leave on my roadtrip day after tomorrow.  BUT I did come up with a plan.  I believe during my soap making lesson with my granddaughter prior to the soap seminar we are going to, I can make one small batch.  I definitely won't be making soap in Hawaii, but if I add an Intaglio component to it, I suppose I could bring along a couple of bars and a couple of carving tools and work on them now and again.



It didn't happen.  I had the plan on paper, but the time and setting for creation just didn't happen.  I didn't even get a base soap made to pour a surface over, let alone the other prep necessary to create a nice Intaglio design.  I forgot to bring any carving tools with me to Texas anyway, but knowing I could easily buy some just about anywhere, I wasn't concerned.  It was the time and opportunity that was the issue.  So I won't be submitting an entry this month.

However, we had a great time at the soap conference and are having even more fun here in Hawaii.  Yesterday at Black San Beach and today we plan an outing to a place where Hubby & I saw mantas swimming on a previous trip (currently on granddaughter's TO DO list.)

I am really lo0king forward to seeing what y'all produce and am glad the entry thread is now open!

Great job on your Mysteries of Sedona soap, *KristaY*.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 20, 2019)

Beautiful soap KristaY.  I love the colors and the feeling of the desert Southwest.  Three cheers for posting your entry first!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 20, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Beautiful soap KristaY.  I love the colors and the feeling of the desert Southwest.  Three cheers for posting your entry first!



Thanks MB! I had to set a reminder in my phone to post or I would have forgotten. Getting so many last minute details done for my sister's wedding so I just set another reminder to vote. Let's hope I see it and actually follow thru!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 20, 2019)

earlene said:


> It didn't happen.  I had the plan on paper, but the time and setting for creation just didn't happen.  I didn't even get a base soap made to pour a surface over, let alone the other prep necessary to create a nice Intaglio design.  I forgot to bring any carving tools with me to Texas anyway, but knowing I could easily buy some just about anywhere, I wasn't concerned.  It was the time and opportunity that was the issue.  So I won't be submitting an entry this month.
> 
> However, we had a great time at the soap conference and are having even more fun here in Hawaii.  Yesterday at Black San Beach and today we plan an outing to a place where Hubby & I saw mantas swimming on a previous trip (currently on granddaughter's TO DO list.)
> 
> ...



I'm SOOOO jealous earlene! Hawaii is my favorite place on earth. I'm the beach gal and my hubby's the mountain man so of course we live in the high desert, lol. I'm bummed you weren't able to get a soap made though. Hawaii would have been great inspiration for tropical vegetation and mountains. Have a safe and fabulous rest of your vacation!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2019)

@KristaY Sedona is magic. Your soap is such a beautiful representation!!

@earlene I'm sorry you won't be able to enter a soap, but only because I'd love to see what you would have come up with. You are in paradise and I hope you all have a wonderful time there. Like Krista, it is one of my favorite places.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 20, 2019)

@steffamarie those arches outside Moab look great! I've been there so I can picture it perfectly. Pouring arches can't have been easy so well done you!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 20, 2019)

@steffamarie I can tell you put a lot of thought into your soap - it turned out beautifully! Thanks for sharing your process.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 21, 2019)

Awesome soaps @KristaY and @steffamarie


----------



## KristaY (Jul 21, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay your soap is a work of art! I feel calmness & serenity settle over me just looking at it. Nice work!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 21, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay your soap is gorgeous! I am so impressed that you used this challenge as a learning experience for so many techniques. The end result was completely worth the effort.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 21, 2019)

KristaY said:


> @Mobjack Bay your soap is a work of art! I feel calmness & serenity settle over me just looking at it. Nice work!


Thank you Krista.  It means a lot to me that you like the soap and also that I succeeded in creating a sense of a place that I love. I also love the desert SW and your soap took me right to good memories spent with family in Arizona.  It’s a family I married into the second time around so I’ve only been there a few times.  I haven’t quite made it to Sedona yet, but I will!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 21, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay your soap is gorgeous! I am so impressed that you used this challenge as a learning experience for so many techniques. The end result was completely worth the effort.


Thank you Dibbles. I very much appreciate your kind words. The challenge really helped me to advance a suite of skills that I totally lacked only a month ago.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 21, 2019)

Great job on the soap @steffamarie!  The browns in the arch are perfect.  I can’t even imagine trying to make that arch!


----------



## scard (Jul 21, 2019)

Great entries!


----------



## szaza (Jul 21, 2019)

Wow.. I'm so impressed with the entries so far! Amazing work @KristaY @steffamarie and @Mobjack Bay ! 
My first batch has been carved and is ready to fill. My second batch has just been unmolded and cut. I hope to have some time to carve during the week and then fill them both up on Thursday or Friday.. I hope they'll set up fast enough to get them cleaned up for the deadline!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 21, 2019)

@szaza I'm rooting for you! I'm not a carver or ever plan to be as it's not in my wheelhouse of talent, so can appreciate those who do. I can't wait to see how it works out for you!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 22, 2019)

Such great entries, mine doesn't stand a chance, but I entered anyway. Good job everyone


----------



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2019)

@jcandleattic I think your soap is lovely. We are so often way too critical of our own creations. And now you can check landscape design off your soapy bucket list.


----------



## szaza (Jul 22, 2019)

@KristaY carving is easy! I just find a picture online and trace it on pattern paper (or other see-through paper). I then put the paper on the soap (with a bit of water) and make small cuts through the paper to trace the outline. Then remove the paper and carve the design. No talent needed[emoji16] (though looking at your soap I'd say you're plenty talented [emoji6])


----------



## szaza (Jul 22, 2019)

@jcandleattic I love the way the sunset sky truned out! It looks like 2 flaming fenixes to me. Might not have been what you were going for, but still cool!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 22, 2019)

szaza said:


> @jcandleattic I love the way the sunset sky truned out! It looks like 2 flaming fenixes to me. Might not have been what you were going for, but still cool!


Since our Rocky Mountains are usually on fire somewhere on any given day between May through October, that seems fitting.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 22, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Since our Rocky Mountains are usually on fire somewhere on any given day between May through October, that seems fitting.


@jcandleattic Your soap is fantastic. I love the sky!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 22, 2019)

@jcandleattic I think it looks great and can totally picture the flaming sunset! I've seen many Rocky Mountain and Arizona sunsets and the colors range from soft pink/orange to deep vibrant red, often all at the same time. Plus that tall mountain peak..... I think you nailed it!


----------



## Dawni (Jul 23, 2019)

1. earlene - if I can get it made in the next few days!
2. steffamarie - super excited!! this is a very inspiring challenge.
3. amd - tackling my pine tree nemesis
4. MarnieSoapien - takes a deep breath and steps forward
5. jcandleattic - this is a soap that has been on my list for over 5 years!! Maybe now I'll get it done!
6. szaza - not sure if I'll have time but landscape soaps have been on my list since I started soaping, so it's about time I give it a try!
7, msunnerstood - Because I am a glutton for punishment.
8. KristaY - I was in Sedona last week with inspiration everywhere. Hmmmm....
9. Mobjack Bay - stepping up to the mold and the challenge...
10. Amy78130- Let's do this!
11. Primrose - I have an idea, but time is limited
12. scard- Maybe I can get it made on time?
13.Nanooo48 - this would be my first entry and I’m still a little confused and nervous lol. Don’t get mad at me if I mess up! Or forget!
14. Rahmi - I've been wanting to try soapQueens' landscape so maybe this is the time. Planning to have tweaks too. So exciting!
15. Dawni - can I still sign up? I wasn't sure I'd get time but I think I'll be able to do this tonight.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 23, 2019)

I hope so!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 23, 2019)

@Dawni Yes, the sign up is still open!! Glad you can play!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 23, 2019)

KristaY said:


> @jcandleattic I think it looks great and can totally picture the flaming sunset! I've seen many Rocky Mountain and Arizona sunsets and the colors range from soft pink/orange to deep vibrant red, often all at the same time. Plus that tall mountain peak..... I think you nailed it!


You are so kind, thank you.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 24, 2019)

I am so in awe of all the entries ... gosh amazing work everyone! 

I'm five hours into making my first and probably only attempt. Fingers crossed it works out. Should be able to unmould and cut tomorrow hopefully


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 24, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I'm five hours into making my first and probably only attempt.


I was going to redo mine, but ran out of time, so y'all are stuck with the one I entered LOL  
I'll be gone during the voting, so won't get to vote.   But yes, all of them are very well done.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 25, 2019)

Needs a bit longer before I cut it but looking promising!


----------



## szaza (Jul 25, 2019)

@Dawni, I'm in awe with how your HP landscape turned out! I was too chicken to HP this challenge.. yours turned out so well I feel stupid for not even trying!
I managed to fill my carved soaps today, so I think I'll be able to clean up and take a picture to enter tomorrow! [emoji16] Now I just have to choose between my 2 attempts. They're so different it's really difficult to decide. I'm generally proud of how they turned out though! [emoji3526] Just hope I don't mess it up with bevelling..


----------



## dibbles (Jul 25, 2019)

@scard so many techniques went into your entry soap. It is beautifully done!


----------



## Mooicle (Jul 25, 2019)

@scard 

I have no words...I am actually in awe of what you have accomplished!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 25, 2019)

@scard Which photo would you like to be included in the voting survey?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 25, 2019)

Fantastic soaps @scard.  I love everything about them, especially the mountains.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 25, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Fantastic soaps @scard.  I love everything about them, especially the mountains.


Word. Fantastic job @scard.

Thanks @szaza  there are several design techniques that I think are doable in HP, this being one, but I am also too chicken to try the others lol. I'm excited to see your entry.

Awesome entry @Primrose! I love how you did the mountains.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 25, 2019)

@Primrose that’s a beautiful design and the detailing is really nice.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you Dawni and Mobjack  I'm a bit surprised it turned out ok. The technique wasnt as difficult as I thought it would be, just the planning bends my mind a little. 
I'm already looking forward to doing the next ones


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 26, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Thank you Dawni and Mobjack  I'm a bit surprised it turned out ok. The technique wasnt as difficult as I thought it would be, just the planning bends my mind a little.
> I'm already looking forward to doing the next ones


The planning, right?! Like when you should be falling asleep


----------



## Primrose (Jul 26, 2019)

I've had a bit of insomnia this week, so 5 hours and 7 layers actually isnt a bad thing right now hahaha


----------



## Dawni (Jul 26, 2019)

The planning took time for me too... Figuring out which way to turn the mold, how to fit the sieve for the pencil line, how much time in between to wait considering I was gonna be working with rapidly cooling HP batter... Then all your plans fly out the window because the soap just has to show you who's boss lol


----------



## szaza (Jul 26, 2019)

@scard, I've seen you in other challenges and I've always loved your entries so I was really looking forward to seeing what you came up with this month.. Wow! You did not disappoint! I'm completely speechless. The multitude of techniques used and the precision with which you made the soap, just... Wow.

@Primrose Your entry is wonderful! Your soap is so soothing to look at. I really like the colors you used for the sky and mountains and I think the ombre pour adds to the soothing effect. Great idea to work top-down, don't think I would have thought of that. It worked out well for your soap!


----------



## Rahmi (Jul 26, 2019)

The entries are just beautiful! What amazing  talent people here have. 

I've  just finished making mine and it's not going to look at all like landscape. Aargh..I'm disappointed and upset. 

I made so many mistakes that I thought I've reminded myself not to. Plus my batch size is wrong, so I'm gonna have such a short soap. 

I'm cutting it tomorrow and I'll post how it'll look like. Hopefully I've made correct calculation on the time difference also! What a first challenge for me. Ive newfound respect for this art.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2019)

@Primrose Love your soap. It was a clever idea to build your design upside down!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2019)

@szaza Your soap is wonderful. I love the inspiration and the execution. Well done!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh my gosh - the entries are amazing - every one of them. You guys have really stepped up, and I'm so happy you gave it a try. I expect the voting will be very hard. 

The entry thread will be open until 11:59 Central Daylight Time tonight.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 26, 2019)

@szaza I’m in awe!  Your design is whimsical and so unique. The carved and filled details are like icing on a cake.  I would say the soap looks like a Norman Rockwell painting, but he painted American scenes, so that wouldn’t be quite right.


----------



## szaza (Jul 26, 2019)

Just an off-topic question.. Is there any way to make the pictures in the entry thread a normal size? Full image is really in your face, while thumbnail is super tiny. Is there a way to make them an inbetween size? Also, can anyone explain to me how to have a word link to a url, so it turns blue when you click on it you go to a different page? I thought I could figure it out, but turns out I'm really not very tech-savvy for my age


----------



## earlene (Jul 26, 2019)

I cannot say enough about how wonderful the work you all did was to get your landscape soaps done.  I really wish I had found the time to do one myself, but as you all know I am traveling off continent.


szaza said:


> Just an off-topic question.. Is there any way to make the pictures in the entry thread a normal size? Full image is really in your face, while thumbnail is super tiny. Is there a way to make them an inbetween size? Also, can anyone explain to me how to have a word link to a url, so it turns blue when you click on it you go to a different page? I thought I could figure it out, but turns out I'm really not very tech-savvy for my age


To make the link word blue, you first have to type the word, change it's color to blue and not until you have done that, add the url to the word.  If you try to change the color after linking the url it won't change.  I don't know of any way to change the picture size to other than the two you described, though.


----------



## szaza (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation @earlene ! I'll try that next time
And thanks for the kind words @Mobjack Bay  and @dibbles I was really happy with the soap until I started taking pictures, all of a sudden I started seeing all the flaws and it took me almost an entire day to take a picture I was ok with using as an entry pic I know it's just because I made it that I see all the flaws, but I hate it when that happens!
Also, @Mobjack Bay , I showed the entry thread to my mom and she really liked your soap, so you get her compliments


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 26, 2019)

szaza said:


> Thanks for the explanation @earlene ! I'll try that next time
> And thanks for the kind words @Mobjack Bay  and @dibbles I was really happy with the soap until I started taking pictures, all of a sudden I started seeing all the flaws and it took me almost an entire day to take a picture I was ok with using as an entry pic I know it's just because I made it that I see all the flaws, but I hate it when that happens!
> Also, @Mobjack Bay , I showed the entry thread to my mom and she really liked your soap, so you get her compliments


We can be so critical of our own work. I can honestly say that I did not see a single flaw in your soap. All I saw was beautiful creativity!  And, please tell your mom I said thanks!


----------



## szaza (Jul 26, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> We can be so critical of our own work. I can honestly say that I did not see a single flaw in your soap. All I saw was beautiful creativity!  And, please tell your mom I said thanks!


I will[emoji6] but she'll be asleep by now[emoji14]


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 26, 2019)

@Rahmi  Your abstract landscape entry soap is pretty.  The thin trace problem plagues me too! Did you get that awesome magenta color using madder? It’s beautiful.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2019)

@Rahmi Congratulations on entering your first challenge! Your soap looks great and that color you got from the madder is gorgeous.


----------



## scard (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the lovely compliments, I'm blushing. I see a lot more landscapes, and maybe a few seascapes in my future. 
 Wow, all of the entries are just gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Szaza these are the type of clay tool I used:  https://www.amazon.com/Kemper-Tools-MRS-Sculptng-Multicolor/dp/B007R41TG6  You can get pretty good detail and you can reshape them for finer lines.

Dibbles, I'm probably too late per usual, but any pic is fine.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2019)

scard said:


> Thanks for all the lovely compliments, I'm blushing. I see a lot more landscapes, and maybe a few seascapes in my future.
> Wow, all of the entries are just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> ...


I've been working on the survey, so I just used the first picture you submitted thinking that was maybe your favorite. There wasn't an obvious best - they were all good!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2019)

The entry thread for the Landscape Challenge is now closed. Survey link and password have been sent to everyone who signed up. Please let me know if I accidentally skipped you 

Good luck everybody - you all did an awesome job!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 27, 2019)

Absolutely Stunning entries this month.


----------



## szaza (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh @Rahmi, that magenta color is stunning! I also want to know how you got that!! And I like how your soap looks like an abstract painting[emoji3526]


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2019)

A slightly off topic question, those who carved details into the soap and then filled.them with soap batter. Do you carve the design all the way through the bar, or just on the surface? What consistency/firmness do you find you need the bar to be, for best effect? This is something I've wanted to do for a while but haven't been sure how to do it. Any tips would be very much appreciated


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2019)

Primrose said:


> A slightly off topic question, those who carved details into the soap and then filled.them with soap batter. Do you carve the design all the way through the bar, or just on the surface? What consistency/firmness do you find you need the bar to be, for best effect? This is something I've wanted to do for a while but haven't been sure how to do it. Any tips would be very much appreciated


I'm no expert, but when I tried this I carved into the bar a minimum of 1/4". You can then fill the carved out spaces with fresh batter or soap dough. This was a technique in the Soap Challenge Club awhile back and the challenge was named Inlaid Designs if you want to try a search.
Here's a video of one: 
Helene Glemet of ChezHelene has a facebook post as well - this was the March challenge if you need to scroll through her FB page: https://www.facebook.com/ChezHelene...TOjCmzjq1KLPnNtmdvlkZ2vPEzwuqiuCYUmoEPbCMnnLY


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 27, 2019)

Primrose said:


> A slightly off topic question, those who carved details into the soap and then filled.them with soap batter. Do you carve the design all the way through the bar, or just on the surface? What consistency/firmness do you find you need the bar to be, for best effect? This is something I've wanted to do for a while but haven't been sure how to do it. Any tips would be very much appreciated


Same for me in terms of wanting to try this technique.


----------



## szaza (Jul 27, 2019)

Primrose said:


> A slightly off topic question, those who carved details into the soap and then filled.them with soap batter. Do you carve the design all the way through the bar, or just on the surface? What consistency/firmness do you find you need the bar to be, for best effect? This is something I've wanted to do for a while but haven't been sure how to do it. Any tips would be very much appreciated


I only made very shallow carvings as my designs were quite small and intricate (maybe 1-2mm, which I think is about 1/16th of an inch) I did feel making deeper carvings made filling them easier. 
I think soap sculpting tools will be easier to work with than a carving knife, though I've only used the latter.
I started carving right after cutting the soaps. My recipe had a lot of soft oils and didn't set up fast so I had quite a few days to work on them. During the intaglio challenge in September I noticed at some point carving got a lot harder because the soap was curing (soap got brittle and extra bits that I wanted to keep on the soap started to come off while carving) but that was a soleseife with 45% CO and quite a bit of salt and I still got 2-3 days of workable soap. If the margin for soleseife is 2-3 days a regular recipe will probably allow quite a bit more time. I'm pretty sure a week after cutting my entry soap is still carveable. 
When filling with CP soap I made sure the batter was somewhere between emulsion and very light trace. Filling was actually easier than I thought! Just dump the soap (a few drops in my case) on the carved bits and wipe the rest off. That seemed to work a lot better than my initial idea of very precisely filling the carvings with some soap batter on a skewer. Oh and another great thing: because of the surface tension the soap batter didn't leak off the edges as I thought it would but stayed very nicely on the top of the soap without making a mess  by dripping over the edges (which was especially great for my first attempt, the African sunset which had a lot of carvings going all the way to the edges)


----------



## Primrose (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks heaps dibbles and szaza, that's awesome. I will do some reading and will definitely be trying it. Have some designs in mind already 

Szaza I love your African sunset carved soaps, I was actually looking at those same images for the intaglio challenge but never got around to it and didn't think I was up to the task anyway. Yours came out just amazing


----------



## Rahmi (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks all  The magenta color was madder root dispersed in oil, nothing special. It sat for about half an hour before I used it in the soap batter.


----------



## szaza (Jul 28, 2019)

Good luck @Primrose, show us your results when you give it a try! [emoji3526]
Wow @Rahmi, I never thought just madder dispersed in oil would give such a vibrant color! Something new to put on my to-try list[emoji16] please keep us updated on how the color holds up!


----------



## Jamielynn (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm new to the forum, so I couldn't enter, but I have been wanting to try a landscape soap for some time. I used a combination of soap sculpting, ITP swirl and an embed.  I am so impressed by the entries!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 29, 2019)

Jamielynn said:


> I'm new to the forum, so I couldn't enter, but I have been wanting to try a landscape soap for some time. I used a combination of soap sculpting, ITP swirl and an embed.  I am so impressed by the entries!


Great job!  I love the pine tree.  Did you sculpt it?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2019)

Jamielynn said:


> I'm new to the forum, so I couldn't enter, but I have been wanting to try a landscape soap for some time. I used a combination of soap sculpting, ITP swirl and an embed.  I am so impressed by the entries!


Thank you for sharing - your landscape is beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2019)

Just a reminder to vote if you haven't already. There are still a couple of people who haven't voted and it's very close!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 29, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I was going to redo mine, but ran out of time, so y'all are stuck with the one I entered LOL
> I'll be gone during the voting, so won't get to vote.   But yes, all of them are very well done.



Just in case you didn't see this comment earlier dibbles


----------



## szaza (Jul 29, 2019)

Very nice @Jamielynn! I really like how the sky turned out[emoji3526] Hopefully you'll be able to enter in the next challenge [emoji6]


----------



## Jamielynn (Jul 29, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Great job!  I love the pine tree.  Did you sculpt it?


Yes, I sculpted it, was a bit difficult to get a good contrast.  I would make it bigger next time.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2019)

@Primrose, thank you. I did see it and contacted her to let her know she could PM her votes to me and I would count them if there were no entries after she sent her picks. She thought she’d be able to vote on Saturday.


----------



## snofields (Jul 30, 2019)

Jamielynn said:


> I'm new to the forum, so I couldn't enter, but I have been wanting to try a landscape soap for some time. I used a combination of soap sculpting, ITP swirl and an embed.  I am so impressed by the entries!


Very nice!  I'm not able to enter challenges yet either, but here are a couple of my soaps also using sculpting and ITP swirl


----------



## dibbles (Jul 30, 2019)

And the winner are...
First Place - Mobjack Bay
Second Place - Primrose
Third Place tie - scard and szaza

Congratulations to the winners. Everyone did such a phenomenal job - thank you for being part of the challenge.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 30, 2019)

Congratulations @Mobjack Bay, @Primrose, @scard and @szaza! Amazing work!


----------



## szaza (Jul 30, 2019)

Yay! I'm very honored to tie with @scard! and well done to all of you! Especially @Mobjack Bay, @Primrose and @scard[emoji16] and of course @dibbles for hosting this inspiring challenge [emoji3526]


----------



## earlene (Jul 30, 2019)

Great work everyone!

Congratulations to *Mobjack, Primrose, scard, & szaza*!  All excellent examples of your mad skills!


----------



## scard (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you for running the challenge Dibbles, it was a lot of fun! Congrats to everybody, all of your soaps were beautimous!


----------



## scard (Jul 30, 2019)

szaza said:


> Yay! I'm very honored to tie with @scard! and well done to all of you! Especially @Mobjack Bay, @Primrose and @scard[emoji16] and of course @dibbles for hosting this inspiring challenge [emoji3526]


The honor is all mine!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 30, 2019)

Oh my gosh, thank you so much and huge congratulations to Mobjack, scard and szaza

Thanks so much dibbles for the challenge, it pushed me way out of my comfort zone


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 30, 2019)

dibbles said:


> And the winner are...
> First Place - Mobjack Bay
> Second Place - Primrose
> Third Place tie - scard and szaza
> ...



OMG  I was in a somewhat intense retreat all day.  I am truly honored to be in the company of this inspiring and talented group of makers/soap artists. Congratulations to all!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 30, 2019)

HUGE congrats to @Mobjack Bay, @Primrose, @scard & @szaza! You all did amazing work and are well deserved winners! Congrats to everyone who entered too. Voting was hard because of the talent you all have!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 2, 2019)

Congrats to the winners. They were all very nice!!


----------



## glendam (Aug 7, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> OMG  I was in a somewhat intense retreat all day.  I am truly honored to be in the company of this inspiring and talented group of makers/soap artists. Congratulations to all!


I was really impressed with your soap like everyone else! All the practice hours paid off! Very impressive


----------



## glendam (Aug 7, 2019)

szaza said:


> Thanks for the explanation @earlene ! I'll try that next time
> And thanks for the kind words @Mobjack Bay  and @dibbles I was really happy with the soap until I started taking pictures, all of a sudden I started seeing all the flaws and it took me almost an entire day to take a picture I was ok with using as an entry pic I know it's just because I made it that I see all the flaws, but I hate it when that happens!
> Also, @Mobjack Bay , I showed the entry thread to my mom and she really liked your soap, so you get her compliments


I really liked your entry, I was scrolling through the pictures and I had to stop and come back to yours, the skater really made it connect to the inspiration photo, all of it was spot on!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 19, 2019)

I just got around to looking at the July challenge soaps - there's not bad - or even mediocre on in the bunch!  You all made works of art; congratulations!


----------

